# Duyuru > Kültür >  Türk Milleti Uşak Olur mu?

## maturidi

Türk Milleti Uşak Olur mu?................. Prof. Dr. Ramazan üzey

Atatürk Kralğa dönerek: - ğBu millete her şeyi öğrettim, fakat uşaklığı öğretemedimğ dedi. Bütün sofradakiler Atatürkğün zekasına hayran oldular. Atatürk garsona da ğgörevine devam etğ emrini verdi. İşte böyle. Tarihi belgeler, Türk kimdir sorusuna çok ayrıntılı olarak açıklıyor. Burada şu soruyu sormak gerekiyor. ğBugün için dünyada ve Türkiyeğde, Tarihi belgelerde tanımı yapılmış, uşak olmayı bir türlü öğrenemeyen, dünyaya yön veren, kimliğini yitirmemiş kaç Türk var? Gerçek Türkler üç adım öne çıksın, denilse, ne kadar Türk öne çıkabilir?ğ Neyse bu sorunun cevabını okuyuculara bırakmak gerekiyor. Bizim asıl görevimiz, üç adım öne çıkanların sayısını artırmak için, fikir platformunda çalışmak ve gayret etmektir. 

Türk Milleti Uşak Olur mu? 

Tarihte çağlara yön veren millet kimdir? Dünya tarihinde en çok devlet kuran millet kimdir? En uzun ömürlü ve en şerefli medeniyetler kuran millet kimdir? diye sorular sorsanız, bu sorulara en doğru cevaplar gerçek tarihi belgelerden gelir ve soruların cevabı tektir ve kesindir. Bu millet, Türklerdir. Peki, Türk kimdir? Sorusu sorulsa, cevabı yine Tarihi belgeler vermektedir. 

Türk Kimdir?

Türk Dil kurumunun hazırladığı Türkçe Sözlükğte, Türk; Asya ve Doğu Avrupağda yaşayan, Türkçeğnin çeşitli lehçelerini konuşan soy ve bu soydan gelen kimse diye belirtilmektedir. Söz konusu bu kimselerden oluşan topluluklara Türkler denir. Türkler; Türkçe ve bu dilin lehçelerini konuşurlar.

Türk sözcüğünün anlamı; ğGüçlü, kuvvetli, miğfer, türemiş, şekil kazanmışğ demektir. Türk kelimesinin geçtiği ilk devlet, Göktürk (Kök-Türk) imparatorluğudur. Orhun Kitabelerinde Türk kelimesi, bazen Türk, bazen de Türük olarak yazılmıştır. 11. yüzyılda Kaşgarlı Mahmud; ğTürk adının Türklerğe, Tanrı tarafından verildiğini belirterek, Türk adının ğGençlik, kuvvet, kudret ve olgunluk çağığdemek olduğunu belirtir. 

Göktürk kağanı Bilge Kağan kitabesinde günümüz Türkçesi ile Türk ve Türkler hakkında şu önemli açıklamalar yer almaktadır; ğTürk milletinin adı-sanı yok olmasın diye, beni, o gök tanrı, kağanlık tahtına oturtmuştur... Babamızın ve amcamızın kazanmış olduğu, milletin adı-sanı yok olmasın diye, Türk milleti için, gece uyumadım, gündüz uyumadım. Küçük kardeşim Köl Tigin ile... ülürcesine çalıştım kazandım... Tanrı lütfettiği için, ben kazandığım için, Türk milleti kazanmıştır. Ben kazanmasa idim, Türk milleti ölecek idi, yok olacak idi. Türk beyleri, milleti. Böyle düşünün! Böyle bilin!.. Türk beyleri Türk adını terk etti. (Babam Kağan) Türk töresini terk eden (beyleri ve ) milleti, ecdadımızın töresince eğitmiş ve yetiştirmiş... Türk ve Oğuz beyleri, milleti işitiniz-duyunuz. Yukarıdan gök çökmese, aşağıda yer delinmese, Türk milleti, senin ülkeni ve töreni kim bozabilecek idi. Türk milleti! İrkil! Kendine gel!..ğ demektedir. 

Türkler, dünyanın en büyük 8 devletinden 3ğünü kuran bir millettir. Türkler, kavimler göçü (375) ile İlk üağğı kapatmış, Orta üağğı başlatmış, İstanbulğun fethi ile (1453), Ortaçağ'ı kapatıp, Yeniçağ'ı başlatmış olan çağlara yön veren bir millettir. Türkler, üç kıtada hüküm sürmüş, miladi iki bin yılının yarısında dünya hakimiyetine sahip olmuş ve hakimiyet yıllarında dünya barışını sağlamış yegane bir millettir.

Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin Kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğe ğTürk Kimdir?ğ sorusu sorulunca, Atatürk; ğ Bana bir kalem ve kağıt getirinğ der ve sorulan sorunun cevabını kağıda şunları yazarak cevaplandırır; ğBu memleket dünyanın beklemediği asla ümit etmediği, bir müstesna mevcudiyetin yüksek tecellisine sahne oldu. Bu sahne en aşağı yedi bin senelik Türk beşiğidir. Beşik tabiatın rüzgarlarıyla sallandı. Beşiğin içindeki çocuk tabiatın yağmurlarıyla yıkandı. O çocuk tabiatın şimşeklerinden, yıldırımlarından, kasırgalarından korkar gibi oldu, sonra onlara alıştı. 

Onları tabiatın babası tanıdı, onların oğlu oldu. Bir gün o tabiatın çocuğu tabiat oldu, şimşek, yıldırım, güneş oldu, Türk oldu. Türk, budur. Yıldırımdır, kasırgadır, dünyayı aydınlatan güneştir.ğ 

Devlet ve Medeniyet Kurmada Lider Bir Millet

Türkler, Tarihte çok sayıda devlet kurmuşlardır. Söz konusu bu devletler, yaşadığı dönemlerin büyük devletleri olmuşlardır. Bu devletlerin sayısı, mevcut bazı tarihi kaynaklara göre 113 olduğu, bazı kaynaklara göre 125ği geçtiği ve bazı kaynaklara göre de 180ği bulduğu kabul edilir.

Tarihteki Türk devletlerinin sayısı ne olursa olsun, tarihin her döneminde Türkler, devlet geleneklerini korumuşlardır. Tarih içinde yaşamış Türk devletlerinin yaşadıkları zaman ve mekana bakılırsa Türkler, Batı Hunları ile 434'den itibaren Avrupağda yaşamaya başlamışlardır. Yaşadıkları zaman dilimi ile coğrafi mekanları açısından ele alındığında, Türk Dünyasığnın yayılış sahası, Asya ve Avrupağnın büyük bir bölümü ile Afrikağnın kuzey bölümünü kapsadığı görülür.

Türkler'in İslamiyet ile tanışmaları, Halife Hz.ümer (r.a) döneminden başlar. Daha sonraki yıllarda Türkler'in büyük topluluklar halinde Müslüman oldukları görülür. Devlet olarak ilk Müslüman olan Türk Devleti, Karahanlılar'dır. 

Bugün Orta Asya Türk Dünyası'nda, İslamiyetin ilk dönemlerinin izlerini görmek mümkündür. üzbekistan'ın Semerkant şehrinde, Peygamberimizin yeğeni, yani Hz.Abbas (r.a.)'ın küçük oğlu Hz.Kusem (r.a.)'in türbesi bulunmaktadır. Türk Dünyası islamiyetle tanıştıktan sonra, Türkler; İslam'ın bayrağını çok geniş topraklar üzerinde dalgalandırmak için asırlar boyu at sırtından inmemişlerdir. İslam, Yesevi'nin yürüyüşüyle Orta Asyağyı baştanbaşa dolaşmış, Hz. Mevlana ile Horasan'dan Anadolu'ya taşınmış ve Yunus Emre ile tüm Anadolu'yu sarmıştır.

Manevi Köprüleri Sağlam Tutmak

Türkler, tarihin çeşitli devirlerinde çok sayıda, hanlıklar, beylikler, devletler ve yüce devletler kurmuşlardır. Türk devletlerinin ömürlerinin uzun olmasında, üzerinde yaşadıkları topraklarının coğrafyasının etkisi büyüktür. Bugün de, yeryüzünde çok sayıda Türk devleti vardır. Ayrıca devlet olamayan, sömürge ve azınlık durumunda olan Türkler de bulunmaktadır. Bugün Türk Dünyasığnın coğrafya bütünlüğü, yapay engellerle bozulmuştur. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin kurucusu Gazi Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK, 29 Ekim 1933 tarihinde yapmış olduğu konuşması, o günün şartlarına göre gerçekten çok ilginçtir. İlginç olduğu kadar da, Türk gençliği açısından dikkat çekicidir. Atatürk bu konuşmasında, adeta Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin en az yüz yıllık yeniden yapılanma planını sunmuştur. Atatürk diyor ki;

ğBugün Sovyetler Birliği dostumuzdur, komşumuzdur, müttefikimizdir. Bu dostluğa ihtiyacımız vardır. Fakat yarın ne olacağını kimse kestiremez. Tıpkı Osmanlı gibi, Avusturya-Macaristan gibi parçalanabilir, ufalanabilir. Bugün elinde sımsıkı tuttuğu milletler avuçlarından kaçabilir, dünya yeni bir dengeye ulaşabilir. İşte o zaman Türkiye ne yapacağını bilmelidir. Bizim bu dostumuzun idaresinde dili bir, inancı bir, özü bir kardeşlerimiz vardır. Onlara sahip çıkmaya hazır olmalıyız. Hazır olmak, yalnız o günü susup beklemek değildir. Hazırlanmak lazımdır. Milletler buna nasıl hazırlanıyor? Manevi köprüleri sağlam tutarak. Dil bir köprüdür, tarih bir köprüdür. Köklerimize inmeli ve olayların böldüğü tarihimiz içinde bütünleşmeliyiz. Onların bize yakınlaşmasını bekleyemeyiz. Bizim onlara yaklaşmamız gerekir.ğ

Yıl, 29 Ekim 1933. Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin 10.yıldönümü. 

Ve yine yıl 1989. Aradan sadece ve sadece 56 yıl geçmiş yıl geçmiş. Ve Atatürkğün dikkat çektiği gelişmeler olmuş ve Sovyetler Birliği parçalanmıştır. Sovyetler Birliği içindeki Türk devletleri bağımsızlığına kavuşmuşlar ve dünya coğrafyasında bağımsız Türk ülkelerinin sayısı 8ğe yükselmiştir.

Yıl 2005, Dünya 21.yüzyılla tanışmış bulunuyor. Türk Dünyası Coğrafyasığnda yeni bağımsızlık hareketleri dikkat çekiyor. üzerk Türk Cumhuriyetleri, yeniden yapılanma süreci içine girmiş bulunmakta. Tataristanğda, Başkırdistanğda, üuvaşistanğda, Dağlık Altay Cumhuriyetiğnden, Altay Cumhuriyetiğnde, Saha Eli (Yakutistan)ğnde, Tuva Cumhuriyetiğnde, Gagauz Yeri üzerk Türk Cumhuriyetiğnde, Kırımğda ve Kafkaslar Coğrafyasığnda yeni yeni kıpırdanmalar var. Bu kıpırdanışlar, geleceğe yön veriyor.

Ve yine gelecek, Türk Dünyası açısından gerçekten önemli ve umut vericidir. Asyağnın doğusunda yer alan ve Okyanusun içinde yer alan dev bir gemi çapasını andıran üin halk Cumhuriyetiğnde kıpırdanmalar var. üyle görülüyor ki, üin Halk Cumhuriyeti, Sovyetler Birliği gibi parçalanacak ve bölge coğrafyası yeniden şekillenecektir. Bu şekillenme süreci içinde, Bağımsız Türk Dünyasığna Doğu Türkistan Türk Cumhuriyeti de katılmış olacaktır. Ve işte o zaman, Atatürkğün ideali ve ülküsü gerçekleşmiş olacak ve Türk Dünyası Birliği gerçek anlamda kurulmuş olacaktır.

Kendinizi Türklere Emanet Edin 

16. yüzyılda Osmanlı Devleti'nin gelişme yolu üzerinde direnmiş ve Türk orduları ile savaşa tutuşmuş olmasından dolay Katolik Avrupa tarafından kendisine Hıristiyanlığın şövalyesi unvanı verilen Boğdan Beyi Büyük Stefan'ın ölüm döşeğin de, evlatlarına gayet ibretli bir şekilde: 
ğBelki de yakında himayeye muhtaç olacaksınız Asla Rus'a yanaşmayın. Haindir, sizi yok eder. Fakat kendinizi Türklere emanet edin. Adil ve merhametlidirlerğ diyerek nasihat etmiştir.

Lozan görüşmeleri sırasında İngiliz Başvekili Lloyd George'nin: ğTürklerin, şimdi hak istedikleri Anadolu'da nesi var? Orada medeniyet vesikası olarak ne kalmışsa Yunan'ın, Roma'nın, Bizans'ındır Türklerin Anadolu'daki evleri sazdan ve kerpiçten harabelerden ibarettir. şimdi böyle bir alemi veya onun güzel parçalarını Türklere nasıl bırakırsınız?ğ demesi üzerine henüz aklını ve vicdanını yitirmemiş bir batılı düşünür olan Eugene Pitard ın Cenevre'nin ünlü bir gazetesinde Lloyd George'a cevap olarak: ğEfendiler, Konya'daki İnce Minare'nin kapısı ile, İstanbul'daki muhteşem Süleymaniye'nin kubbelerini yapan millete karşı böyle söylenemez. Haddinizi biliniz...ğ diyerek gerçeği tam yansıtan bir cevap vermiştir.

Bu Millete Uşaklığı üğretemedim 

İngiliz Kralı VIII. Edward İstanbulğa Atatürkğü ziyarete geldiği zaman, Atatürk kendisine bir akşam ziyafeti vermişti. Atatürk, ziyafetten önce:

- ğBana İngiltere sarayında verilen ziyafetler ne şekilde olur, onu bilen birisini yahut bir aşçı bulunuz.ğ dedi.

Sonunda İngiliz sofra merasimini bilen bir kişiden öğrenerek sofrayı o şekilde düzene koydular... Akşam, Kral sofraya oturunca kendisini kral sarayında zannederek memnun oldu. Atatürkğe dönerek:

- ğSizi tebrik eder ve size teşekkür ederim. Kendimi İngiltereğde zannettimğ diyerek memnuniyetini bildirdi.

Sofraya hep Türk garsonlar hizmet etmekte idi. Bunlardan bir tanesi heyecanlanarak, elindeki büyük bir tabakla birdenbire yere yuvarlandı. Yemekler de halılara dağıldı. Misafirler utançlarından kıpkırmızı kesildiler. Fakat Atatürk Kralğa dönerek:

- ğBu millete her şeyi öğrettim, fakat uşaklığı öğretemedimğ dedi. Bütün sofradakiler Atatürkğün zekasına hayran oldular. Atatürk garsona da ğgörevine devam etğ emrini verdi. 

İşte böyle. Tarihi belgeler, Türk kimdir sorusuna çok ayrıntılı olarak açıklıyor. Burada şu soruyu sormak gerekiyor. ğBugün için dünyada ve Türkiyeğde, Tarihi belgelerde tanımı yapılmış, uşak olmayı bir türlü öğrenemeyen, dünyaya yön veren, kimliğini yitirmemiş kaç Türk var? Gerçek Türkler üç adım öne çıksın, denilse, ne kadar Türk öne çıkabilir?ğ Neyse bu sorunun cevabını okuyuculara bırakmak gerekiyor. Bizim asıl görevimiz, üç adım öne çıkanların sayısını artırmak için, fikir platformunda çalışmak ve gayret etmektir. 

Prof.Dr. Ramazan üZEY

----------

